# Sounds of SC in magna or procharger



## GToes (Sep 28, 2008)

I plan to get an 06 gto M/T in the next 6-8months and was planning to make sure its quicker than my current SCed Z (dont like downgrading). With weight considered i estimate would need around 440+ whp to be quicker, and was planning to do a minimum full bolt on, and SC setup. 

I was curious between the procharger and magnacharger in person. I currently have a vortech on my z, and would prefer to stay away from the "jet engine" like noise during low rpm. Does the procharger sound this way on the GTO, and is it noticeable in the car.

Also, anyone with the magnacharger want to comment during the normal driving, idle, and cruising speed? Mainly looking for a stock like engine noise during normal driving. When i get on it, i appreciate the whine / spool up. Audio from videos never does true in person justice....
Thanks


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Hate to break it to you.... but money says a stock GTO is just as quick, if not quicker than a SC'd Z. The short gearing, and low HP numbers gained (in comparison), should make it a drivers race. the VQ series engine isn't exactly boost happy, especially when you consider that it's a high compression motor already, leaving little room for forced induction. Now, I'm not saying that you can't build fast VQ cars. Wicked Motorsports has several Z's and G's that are pushing close to 500 ponies. What mods do you have on the Z? if it's a simple bolt on kit... you're messing with the tiger, meaning you could end up getting the claws, or in this case the horns. lol. 

Think I'm lying.... a buddy of mine has a Stillen installed SC with all the goodies, and it's a dead heat. If I were to do a tune, intake, headers and exhaust.... it'd be game over.


----------



## GToes (Sep 28, 2008)

lol, stillen is a joke. They put around 330whp with a stage 4. My vortech puts down 360whp on a conservative tune. Also making 316tq. Now take into consideration about a 400 lb difference in weight and the picture becomes a bit more clear.....

But back on point. I a looking for feedback on the noise the SCers makes because i like the GTO, and for my future plans to get a low 12s high 11s car. Also want a little more practical a daily driver.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

GToes said:


> My vortech puts down 360whp on a conservative tune. Also making 316tq. Now take into consideration about a 400 lb difference in weight and the picture becomes a bit more clear.....


Stock GTO's usually come ine at 340-350 rwhp and 340-350 rwtq. I'd say headers and a tune and you'd be faster than your SC'd Z. As for the superchargers, Procharger will make noise at low rpm and queit out at higher rpm, and for the maggie you'd hear a little whine at low rpm and at higher rpm the little bitch whines sooo damn loud.


----------



## GToes (Sep 28, 2008)

That is true, the torque will make a big difference. Like i said, im planning to do this change for a reason, have done my research and have wanted the car since 06. 
Just like to have some ideas before i take the plunge so i dont get contradicting mods. If either SC is overly noisy, may hold off, go the cam and bolt on route then wait for APS single turbo later on. If i can break into the 11s im sufe that would be more than enough street power with occasional tracking....


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Pull the trigger and we will talk…lol…Your options are unlimited and are only governed by your bank account and or credit line…


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GToes said:


> That is true, the torque will make a big difference. Like i said, im planning to do this change for a reason, have done my research and have wanted the car since 06.
> *Just like to have some ideas before i take the plunge so i dont get contradicting mods.* If either SC is overly noisy, may hold off, go the cam and bolt on route then wait for APS single turbo later on. If i can break into the 11s im sufe that would be more than enough street power with occasional tracking....


Exactly good man. Magnacharger is the best bet. We do have a member(bluhaven) on the forum that broke into the 11's with just bolt ons..


PDQ GTO said:


> Your options are unlimited and are only governed by your bank account and or credit line…


:agree The wife gave me permission to buy one just have to wait until the money is right.


----------



## TomClancy (Sep 29, 2008)

Same here.

Own a 06 goat and would like to know the difference between the two SCs (ProCharger vs Maggie). Noise, performance, reliability... and some sounds clips if possible.

Btw, I love a noisy SC.


----------



## GToes (Sep 28, 2008)

dont want to act like i know from experience, but my understanding of the procharger is a deeper peaking curve with more peark power, less overall gain than the magnacharger in base setup. Problem is, if you want more than say 500-550whp, then the magnacharger may leave you limited. The procharger has seen some very big numbers, again though, important part is area under total curve, not peak whp.

The procharger should be more jet like noise on the lower end, and possible a slight rattle, but when you are on the throttle, it should sound very aggressive, but no whine. The magnacharger has the typical scream under heavy throttle that is a love or hate it experience, and little to no noticeable noise at idle / part throttle.

Feel free to correct any of this for those of you that know better.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I chose the Maggie because I wanted a powerful street car that I could drive daily, if I chose, without worrying about pushing it hard just to get the best out of it. With 465 rwtq @ 3000 rpms, I can have all the fun necessary that will murder most cars that want to run. The Procharger is an excellent choice for those who want to get outrageous numbers. Also Procharger have more applications to choose from. The Maggie 122 is a nice kit right out of the box. From what I've been seeing the stock 122 will give you about 50 rwhp over the stock 112. An overspun 122 will easily get you in excess of 75 rwhp depending on how aggressive you get with it including the basic bolt ons and tune. Either choice is great depending on your driving style. When I'm just cruising around no one can tell I have a MagnaCharger. But when I stand on the gas, the slut screams like I just put it in the wrong hole.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

GToes said:


> dont want to act like i know from experience, but my understanding of the procharger is a deeper peaking curve with more peark power, less overall gain than the magnacharger in base setup. Problem is, if you want more than say 500-550whp, then the magnacharger may leave you limited. The procharger has seen some very big numbers, again though, important part is area under total curve, not peak whp.
> 
> The procharger should be more jet like noise on the lower end, and possible a slight rattle, but when you are on the throttle, it should sound very aggressive, but no whine. The magnacharger has the typical scream under heavy throttle that is a love or hate it experience, and little to no noticeable noise at idle / part throttle.
> 
> Feel free to correct any of this for those of you that know better.


Sounds like you have it nailed down, bud. Now get a goat and SC it, then post up some videos of yourself stomping some Mustangs. :cool


----------



## GToes (Sep 28, 2008)

mustangs? pfft, im aiming vettes, and one day vipers... lol


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

GToes said:


> mustangs? pfft, im aiming vettes, and one day vipers... lol


Hehe. If you're beating z06's on a regular basis, then you shouldn't worry too much about vipers. Really though if you wanna beat a z06 you're gonna need at least 600 rwhp and have a really good driver mod. And that's to beat a STOCK z06.


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

Chrisco said:


> Hehe. If you're beating z06's on a regular basis, then you shouldn't worry too much about vipers. Really though if you wanna beat a z06 you're gonna need at least 600 rwhp and have a really good driver mod. And that's to beat a STOCK z06.


Agreed..  coming from a C6 Z06 owner it would take ALOT for a GTO to keep up to a stock one.. there was a guy I raced with at Bondurant in phoenix and he ran a 10.9 in a Bone stock C6 Z06 (search Jamie furman) and I know there is a lot needed to get a GTO into the 10’s
Either way I would go with the Maggie, I have done many set ups on cars from my Z06 with a Lingenfelter 800hp TT kit to supercharged Camaros and I absolutely love how simple the Maggie kit is and how easy it is to not only drive on the street but to maintain.


----------



## GToes (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks, i think for my purposes the maggie is a good fit. Comes alive when i want it to, but no questions of "whats that noise that sounds broken" when just idle....

I am looking for a street monster and occasional drag car, but not looking to ever get away from street practical. 

How do you get a hold of the 122? i havent seen them sold at all online, all seems to be the 112 SC


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

*maggie on 06 6spd*

I have had a magnacharger kit on my 06 for about 2 years now and the only other mods is a relocated air filter in the fender well. The kit has performed absolutely flawless. I had it tuned after I installed the kit it put down 480whp, and 490wtq. I have had turbo cars, heads, cam, nitrous 02' ws6 transam, also a 2005 g35 sport. This is by far the most fun to drive, I would expect the car to go [email protected] I just haven't gotten it there yet to find out. I have a good friend with a 2002 zo6 with intake and exhaust and I can outrun him pretty well on the highway. He has gone [email protected] Oh and by the way, the maggie just sounds awesome, even more so with an open filter in the fender well.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, you may want to wait now. There's a good chance for a twin screw kit to come out for our goats now. Hopefully it actually happens this time.


----------

